# Cakes question



## pianovicki (Oct 2, 2012)

So does anyone know: is the CAKES skein a center pull or an outside pull skein? I was always taught to "feel" the direction of the yarn; the smooth " feel " is the the indicator of how the ball must be wound, most of the time a store-bought skein must be re-wound into a ball. My mother taught me to wind with a finger or two, or three, on the ball I was winding to add ease as no yarn should be wrapped tightly. When I tested the "feel" of Cakes yarn, I was thinking to start on the outside strand. Anyone have a comment?


----------



## vikicooks (Nov 1, 2013)

I always try and pull from the center, if I can find it without a lot of yarn- barf.


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

Ah, your mother was so right! I was taught to wind a ball the same way. Nice stress free ball every time.


----------



## onegrannygoose (May 13, 2011)

I like to start from the outside. I believe it is a personal preference.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

I start from the inside and pray that there's not a BIG yarn barf


----------



## margoc (Jul 4, 2011)

If you're talking the Caron cakes, they pull from the middle and are wound for that purposes


----------



## silversurfer (Nov 25, 2013)

In my 67 years I have never heard that there is a "right" and "wrong" way to wind a ball of yarn. Nor have I ever found any difference one way or the other.


----------



## JuliaKay (Jun 21, 2014)

Thanks for that tip on winding! I did not know that. This is what I love about this site!


----------



## Fluteplayer7 (Jul 29, 2011)

I think there are pros and cons to starting on the inside. When I am sock knitting, I have a small ball of yarn. The smaller the ball, the more likely I am to pull from the center. When I am using larger balls, such as cakes, I am more likely to pull from the outside. For me, pulling from the outside makes sense because once the center yarn is gone, the ball collapses. Once that happens, I am sometimes left with a big yarn mess that I end up rewinding. I would prefer not to have to rewind while my project is still on the needles.


----------



## susanmjackson (Feb 7, 2011)

I try to go from the inside whenever possible. I hate having a ball that flops around while I am knitting.


----------



## lynnie2 (Dec 13, 2011)

I pulled the Caron Cakes from the inside


----------



## knitterforever (Jan 26, 2011)

I could not find the center pull so I am knitting from the outside. I don't really see any difference.


----------



## MyDogHasFleece (Apr 20, 2016)

susanmjackson said:


> I try to go from the inside whenever possible. I hate having a ball that flops around while I am knitting.


On the other hand, it makes a great toy for the cats :sm02: 
If I can't pull from the center, I find a sealable plastic bag to cut down on the kitty antics!


----------



## Lubbieisme (Oct 30, 2014)

Its a center pull. Just watched a video on Caron Cakes


----------



## lkb850 (Dec 30, 2012)

I am using my Caron Cakes from the outside so that it retains its shape. If it collapses at the end, it will be difficult to use the two colors I need for my Miss Grace Scarf.


----------



## Shauna0320 (Mar 5, 2012)

I chose to knit from the outside, but it is your preference. Since the cake is so large, if you start from the inside, it may collapse when 2/3's the way through it.


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

Shauna0320 said:


> I chose to knit from the outside, but it is your preference. Since the cake is so large, if you start from the inside, it may collapse when 2/3's the way through it.


You beat me to it - I was just about to say the same thing!


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

I think I read on their website or somewhere like Crochet Crowd to use from the outside. My weekly knitting teacher (over 50 years teaching knitting) says it doesn't make any difference which way you start.


----------



## Gloverbj (Oct 27, 2014)

Which two colors are you using for Miss Gracie scarf?


----------



## eppe (Feb 14, 2014)

I agree - there is no right or wrong side to yarn. Some is spun more tightly than others. But that's about it folks.


----------



## romagica (Jul 30, 2014)

I just finished my first Caron Cake. I pulled from the center and, yes, it did collapse. However, unlike other yarns, this did not tangle as it depleted. Plus, it seems the cakes are wound loosely enough that they don't need to be rewound to allow the yarn to "relax." 

I have also noticed the "yarn barf" seems to be intentional as it looks like there is a mini ball inside the cake that comes out as the "barf" and then has to be unwound. It's not all tangly, though, so that's good. 

My 2 cents.


----------



## Parschwab (Apr 14, 2016)

I have not tried the cakes. But from a personal choice, I prefer a center pull. I do not like the flip flop of the skein. I have no problem with yarn "barf" (never heard it called that before). The only thing I have problems with is when I use jumbo skeins, is that they fall apart about 3/4 of the way and I wind up having to make a ball.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Center.


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

The "direction" applies to natural fibers, such as wool that has more of a "scale" on the fibers that feels smooth in one direction and has resistance in the opposite direction. Cakes is 80% acrylic, not mainly a natural fiber, so there would be very little, if any "scale" to feel resistance in one direction.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

onegrannygoose said:


> I like to start from the outside. I believe it is a personal preference.


I'm with you.


----------



## jenuyne (Mar 20, 2011)

I pulled out of the center and got a wad of yarn that was not attached to anything, also found 5 knots through out the cake. Really disappointed in Caron Cakes.


----------



## romagica (Jul 30, 2014)

jenuyne said:


> I pulled out of the center and got a wad of yarn that was not attached to anything, also found 5 knots through out the cake. Really disappointed in Caron Cakes.


Wow, I would take that one back to Michaels. I don't believe that is the norm.


----------



## chatkat (May 15, 2011)

I also prefer pulling from the center, but dread the possibility of "yarn barf"!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

I have not purchased any yet, but I did watch the video. Center Pull!!



Lubbieisme said:


> Its a center pull. Just watched a video on Caron Cakes


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

I haven't purchased any yet as I haven't been to Michaels. Is the video on youtube?


----------



## misszzzzz (Feb 23, 2012)

I always pull from the centre.


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

this is what I found. about 5 minutes in, she shows how to find the center. 






Bulldog said:


> I haven't purchased any yet as I haven't been to Michaels. Is the video on youtube?


----------



## barbarafletcher (Apr 2, 2012)

After 55 yrs I have started to knit from the centre of a ball of yarn, as the ball does jump about and seems a smooth flow! ????


----------



## knitterforever (Jan 26, 2011)

I Keep saying I am loving it and them someone complains. That is life. Nothing can be all things to all people.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

onegrannygoose said:


> I like to start from the outside. I believe it is a personal preference.


 :sm24:


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

I alway's use from the outside, when i've tried I can never find the inside or it ends up a big mess......I do use plastic zip bags to keep it all clean


----------



## JYannucci (Nov 29, 2011)

Longtimer said:


> Ah, your mother was so right! I was taught to wind a ball the same way. Nice stress free ball every time.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Joyce Stewart (Feb 1, 2015)

When I use a yarn with a long colorway, I pull from the center or outside depending on which color I want to start with.


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

randiejg said:


> The "direction" applies to natural fibers, such as wool that has more of a "scale" on the fibers that feels smooth in one direction and has resistance in the opposite direction. Cakes is 80% acrylic, not mainly a natural fiber, so there would be very little, if any "scale" to feel resistance in one direction.


Not an issue with Caron cakes, but can be an issue when winding natural fiber hanks into cakes at home.


----------



## lovelandjanice (Aug 8, 2012)

My mom used to wind them so tight that it stretched the yarn out and took all of the give from the yarn, I always make sure my yarn balls are squishy and not too tightly wound.


----------

